# Possible to Move Yellow Jacket Underground Nest?



## JMP

A friend called and wants an underground nest of yellow jackets moved. Yes, moved, not exterminated. Has anyone attempted this or have any advice? I am the only one with a bee suit.


----------



## TooFarGone

Having no love for yellow jackets, particularly the ones that are ground nesting, I think your friend is nuts, and he needs to do it himself, to gain perspective...

Some things are just not worth the pain and suffering!

TooFarGone


----------



## dmpower

I'd lend my suit to my friend who wants yellow jackets moved!


----------



## jbeshearse

Yellowjacket colonies die off each fall after their new queens fly off to overwinter on their own. I don't see any reason to move a colony. Let it die off naturally.


----------



## chevydmax04

ground wasps are the meanest of the mean, just go over a colony with the lawnmower by mistake one time and you will agree. Best way to handle the ground wasps is a can of Raid foaming spray just after dark!


----------



## Slow Modem

I think I would not answer calls from that number any more.


----------



## scrapiron

Slow Modem said:


> I think I would not answer calls from that number any more.


:thumbsup: No joke! At the least, give him a shovel and tell him to start digging. I am sure his opinion will change real quick. There is few things in this world I truely hate.... YJ's are in the top 3.


----------



## snl

JMP said:


> A friend called and wants an underground nest of yellow jackets moved. Has anyone attempted this or have any advice?


Last one who tried to move em is no longer with us.................


----------



## tommyt

> Move Yellow Jacket Underground Nest


Move them a bit lower to heil 
To do this pour liberal amounts of Dawn Detergent 
and water fully 

Good luck


----------



## scrapiron

tommy, I prefer Gasoline! Sometimes, if I have a few beers in me, I even light it for sharts and giggles.


----------



## Kevin245

You probably could do it...But I'd seriously question why. As previously stated, Yellow Jackets do not over Winter as a colony. I personally detest them. Received 22 stings last year when I discovered a nest site while mowing the backyard. A gallon of hot soapy water down the hole took care of the problem.


----------



## My-smokepole

Easy give them a dose of carbon deox------ I think it is that he uses. He removes them for the venom. To sell
David


----------



## JMP

Gentleman, I agree with your bitter hatred of these vile beasties but alas, my friend has a "live and let live" attitude. That is fine. Works for him. I explained te colony will die off in a few months and he decided to let nature take its course. Thanks for all your comments! -John


----------

